# Reemplazo de transistores A473 y C1173



## lokillo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola amigos, necesito ayuda con estos dos transistores (A473 y C1173, ya que me cuesta mucho trabajo encontrarlos y están a un precio elevado, si alguien supiera el reemplazo, estaría muy agradecido de uds., de ante mano , muchas gracias.

Todo esto es para poder armar un amplificador que encontré y quisiera compartir con uds. , aquí les dejo el esquema...


----------



## bachi (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola, los reemplazos de esos transistores son del A473= 153 y del C1173= 152 uno es el complementario del otro, ademas te envio el datasheet de ambos.


Saludos


----------



## lokillo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola, gracias, ahora los tendré que ver, para poder encontrarlos en las casas comerciales del rubro...


----------

